# 2003 Bobcat S150 on Copart



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

any feedback on copart

or the S150

http://www.copart.com/c2/industrial...e1s2&lotId=12102541&returnPage=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Need dealer license to buy.

Look at loader arm where bushing in. It look like rust stain. I wonder if they didn't grease when it was new.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Milwaukee;1259496 said:


> Need dealer license to buy.


No you don't, Mil. Copart is open to the public. Some states require non-dealers to use a broker in order to purchase used vehicles and those services are also available through Copart.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Im already registered through copart and i dont believe there is an issue with buying a skidsteer


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sure you're good to go. I have purchased many things from that site and I've only been burned once. Keep in mind that just because it says "runs and drives" it doesn't mean that antifreeze won't be found on the ground and all over the motor :crying:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Camden;1259508 said:


> No you don't, Mil. Copart is open to the public. Some states require non-dealers to use a broker in order to purchase used vehicles and those services are also available through Copart.


Interested we will check since there several trucks I want.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Im depositing $1000 so I will get a bid limit of 10K, anyone every have any issues with depositing money, everything secure?


----------

